# Full Ride In Waymo One



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

why does the human have his hands on steering wheel??? It is supposed to be autonomous... maybe the driver is a robot, And it looks human


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

mbd said:


> why does the human have his hands on steering wheel??? It is supposed to be autonomous... maybe the driver is a robot, And it looks human


It's in beta mode. Test stage. Simulator for autonomous vehicles is on the road with human.

This is the Apollo mission simulator be4 astronauts when into space


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FIFY

*Full Ride In Waymo BETA One*


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> FIFY
> 
> *Full Ride In Waymo BETA One*


What percentage of the fare went to the Uber driver? Correct, zero. What percent of the fare went to Waymo? Again correct, 100 percent.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

mbd said:


> why does the human have his hands on steering wheel??? It is supposed to be autonomous... maybe the driver is a robot, And it looks human


because waymo cars never drive themselves


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

mbd said:


> why does the human have his hands on steering wheel??? It is supposed to be autonomous... maybe the driver is a robot, And it looks human


You haven't seen Terminator?
Waymo have outsmarted everyone.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> You haven't seen Terminator?
> Waymo have outsmarted everyone.


"_Waymo have outsmarted everyone"
_
No, only uberdriverfornow & goneubering


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

mbd said:


> why does the human have his hands on steering wheel??? It is supposed to be autonomous... maybe the driver is a robot, And it looks human


The car was in autonomous mode the entire drive. Even when he had his hand on the wheel the car was still doing the driving.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> because waymo cars never drive themselves


If you're going to be wrong, you might as well go all the way.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, all of my clients would be screaming at this slow turd of a vehicle. The second left hand turn was from a double left turn lane and the autonomous vehicle stationed behind three vehicles in the #1 left turn lane instead of being the first vehicle in the #2 left turn lane. The autonomous vehicle was one car away from not making the light and having to wait an entire cycle for another left turn arrow.

The vehicle stayed in the right lane for the entire trip. The autonomous vehicle never passed a single vehicle and was passed by 3 other vehicles in perhaps the lightest slowest traffic I have ever witnessed on Knox, Dobson, Chandler and the 101 in the Southeast Valley. This must have been an early Sunday morning trip.

I would love to see this autonomous vehicle operate from the pickup location at the Waste Management Open on a Saturday at 5 in the afternoon.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, all of my clients would be screaming at this slow turd of a vehicle. The second left hand turn was from a double left turn lane and the autonomous vehicle stationed behind three vehicles in the #1 left turn lane instead of being the first vehicle in the #2 left turn lane. The autonomous vehicle was one car away from not making the light and having to wait an entire cycle for another left turn arrow.
> 
> The vehicle stayed in the right lane for the entire trip. The autonomous vehicle never passed a single vehicle and was passed by 3 other vehicles in perhaps the lightest slowest traffic I have ever witnessed on Knox, Dobson, Chandler and the 101 in the Southeast Valley. This must have been an early Sunday morning trip.
> 
> I would love to see this autonomous vehicle operate from the pickup location at the Waste Management Open on a Saturday at 5 in the afternoon.


I fell asleep first 20 seconds. Thxs for the synopsis.
Seems I didn't miss anything.
According to my CPA I should invest in United Lint. Made Gomez Adams a millionaire


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wow, all of my clients would be screaming at this slow turd of a vehicle.


They're not your clients. They'll dump you in a second when something better comes along. And it has.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> They're not your clients. They'll dump you in a second when something better comes along. And it has.


I said clients, not pax. Big difference between clients that I've been driving for 18 years and the pax that you drive to Walmart. There is much more to the fare for hire industry than just Uber and Lyft.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> According to my CPA I should invest in United Lint. Made Gomez Adams a millionaire


Well, who the hell would have known back in the late 60's that the Addams' cousin IT would now be the name of one of the most sought after careers in the world.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I said clients, not pax. Big difference between clients that I've been driving for 18 years and the pax that you drive to Walmart. There is much more to the fare for hire industry than just Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Well, who the hell would have known back in the late 60's that the Addams' cousin IT would now be the name of one of the most sought after careers in the world.


Believe it or not Forbes has a wealth list of fictitious millionaire characters. Today , Gomez Adams is estimated to be worth $2 Billion (with a B)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Believe it or not Forbes has a wealth list of fictitious millionaire characters. Today , Gomez Adams is estimated to be worth $2 Billion (with a B)


I believe it. The Gomez drug cartel has been in operations for nearly 60 years.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> If you're going to be wrong, you might as well go all the way.


the first thing you see is the human taking off driving the car lol


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I said clients, not pax. Big difference between clients that I've been driving for 18 years and the pax that you drive to Walmart. There is much more to the fare for hire industry than just Uber and Lyft.


The extra value you believe you bring to your "clients" will soon be shown to be of almost no value at all.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> The extra value you believe you bring to your "clients" will soon be shown to be of almost no value at all.


Damn, it's been 18 years. When "will soon be"? Another 18 years? I'll be dead by then.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, it's been 18 years. When "will soon be"? Another 18 years? I'll be dead by then.


Typewriters were around for over a hundred years. Personal computers wiped them out overnight.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the first thing you see is the human taking off driving the car lol


Because they aren't allowed to operate in autonomous mode on private property. What else you got?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> Because they aren't allowed to operate in autonomous mode on private property. What else you got?


They weren't on private propery, sport. Try harder.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They weren't on private propery, sport. Try harder.


At least you're consistent. If you're going to be wrong, be wrong about everything.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> At least you're consistent. If you're going to be wrong, be wrong about everything.


"If _you're going to be wrong, be wrong about everything"_
_
I'm confident Tomato uberdriverfornow is up to the challenge _


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> At least you're consistent. If you're going to be wrong, be wrong about everything.


The person that's wrong is the one that keeps posting different videos trying to change their argument.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Typewriters were around for over a hundred years. Personal computers wiped them out overnight.


The horse and buggy were around for over a hundred years. Automobiles wiped them out over night. Just as people still need to read what another typed on a keyboard people need to be transported.

If you think that rideshare is this new great invention then you're completely wrong. Rideshare is the transportation of a person for compensation. The same as a taxi, a livery car, a limo, a bus and even the horse and buggy of the 1800's are. The only difference is that rideshare is still charging rates that of the horse and buggy days of the 1800's.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The horse and buggy were around for over a hundred years. Automobiles wiped them out over night. Just as people still need to read what another typed on a keyboard people need to be transported.
> 
> If you think that rideshare is this new great invention then you're completely wrong. Rideshare is the transportation of a person for compensation. The same as a taxi, a livery car, a limo, a bus and even the horse and buggy of the 1800's are. The only difference is that rideshare is still charging rates that of the horse and buggy days of the 1800's.


*How Waymo Will Destroy Uber*
https://www.newsmax.com/finance/stephenmcbride/waymo-destroy-uber-riding/2019/01/09/id/897493/

"In the not-too-distant future, depending on where you live, you'll be able to grab a Waymo for a fraction of what Uber costs."

And Phoenix is ground zero for self driving cars on planet earth.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> *How Waymo Will Destroy Uber*
> https://www.newsmax.com/finance/stephenmcbride/waymo-destroy-uber-riding/2019/01/09/id/897493/
> 
> "In the not-too-distant future, depending on where you live, you'll be able to grab a Waymo for a fraction of what Uber costs."
> ...


LOL

People in Phoenix hate Waymo.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> People in Phoenix hate Waymo.


People in Phoenix also hate minorities.
What's ur point?
That Phoenix residents are a bunch of stiff neck Neanderthals ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> People in Phoenix also hate minorities.
> What's ur point?


The point is that you are pumping up Waymo like it's something special but as been demonstrated time and time again, not only do no customers look forward to a ride in a SDC but the citizens themselves where these cars are on the road hate Waymo even more because the cars don't work.

But you knew that already.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The point is that you are pumping up Waymo like it's something special but as been demonstrated time and time again, not only do no customers look forward to a ride in a SDC but the citizens themselves where these cars are on the road hate Waymo even more because the cars don't work.
> 
> But you knew that already.


Correct
And that's why the soft & hardwares are in testing beta pilot mode.
Remember the astronaut Apollo simiulator to practice be4 launch.

SDC simulator is on the road with human be4 Full autonomous rollout with corresponding external infrastructure sensors communicating with the equipment


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Who wants to buy a bridge?

Cheap.


----------

